

100% Click Through Rate - jakek
http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2010/03/100-click-through-rate.html

======
kjbekkelund
It's very important for startups (and everybody else, for that matter) to
learn from Facebook here. Straight to the point and I don't get the spammy(?)
feeling I get from a lot of the other services I use. Great emails. (And I
actually think I also have a 100% CTR on email from Facebook.)

~~~
dcurtis
I don't think this has anything to do with Facebook or the email. It has
everything to do with people being interested in photos of themselves and
items connected to them.

~~~
po
I think it has everything to do with people checking if is a picture of them
passed out drunk, looking stupid, or just a bad picture.

------
Groxx
Makes sense to me, in light of the difficulty of navigating to many pages on
Facebook. Links are about the only way to get around quickly.

------
c1sc0
Am I the only one who absolutely hates Facebook's email notifications? I
turned them all off because I just don't care when someone tags me in a pic:
to me that's just more spam.

~~~
dhyasama
Getting people that don't want the email (and won't click) to turn off the
emails entirely helps keep the CTR high :)

------
dmoney
How would you measure the click through rate of facebook notifications? Also,
why is the click-through rate of notification e-mails important?

